# Garrison Stove Works: The Garrison Two



## Mr. C Jones (Feb 7, 2014)

I got this little stove at an auction. The tag says The Garrison Two.







It has good firebrick and both of the draft control knobs.  











We cleaned it up and it seems to work great.  






Any tips or tutorials on how to install one of these? Can I go through the wall or do I have to put it through the ceiling? I have quite a bit of pipe and a hearth for it to sit upon.  Could this be ideal for a small hunting cabin?

Thanks again for your time,

Mr. C Jones


----------



## arbutus (Feb 7, 2014)

My inlaws had one of those that was their only heat source for years.  It is still in use by my sister in law in the same home now.
Theirs had a nice soapstone top, but it doesn't look like that was required.  They hardly ever burned with the doors open, but with a good fire there was very little smoke spillage, so you could if you wanted to.

After seeing theirs operate, I would recommend the use of a flue thermometer to keep a handle on temperatures.  You can definitely overfire that stove with a good load of dry wood if you leave the air ports all the way open.

Their chimney ran up through the roof and drew well.


----------



## Mr. C Jones (Feb 7, 2014)

arbutus said:


> Their chimney ran up through the roof and drew well.



Thank you for your reply.  So off the back of this stove i would need a curved pipe like the one from the pics to make the pipe go UP THROUGH the roof?  Is going straight through the wall possible, or will it not draw unless the piping goes UP?


----------



## arbutus (Feb 7, 2014)

I was just commenting on their installation.  Straight through the wall, into a supported tee or elbow, then up past the roof the required amount *should* be possible.  Draft depends on how hot you burn, outdoor air temperature, wind and nearby obstacles, and chimney height.

If you aren't familiar with chimney installation, do some searching and reading here, and make sure your installation is safe.

Outside, through the wall or ceiling, and above the ceiling you should have class A chimney, inside you can use either single or double wall stove pipe.  Maintain proper clearances, use proper thimbles and insulation blocking, and you will be fine.


----------



## Sugar Island Bob (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr. C Jones said:


> I got this little stove at an auction. The tag says The Garrison Two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I


----------



## Sugar Island Bob (Feb 15, 2014)

I have the exact same stove burning right now in my shop.  Picked it up used and rusted for $50 a few years ago, got rid of the rust and put some paint on just like you did.  I use it everyday, during the winter.  It's like a friend all winter


----------

